# mollie breeding



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

hay there got myself a fish tank a while back and wanna breed me some mollies. lost one load of fry cos i hadnt set up the spawning tank that floats on the top with the female in it, bit of a bugger  . any one know of any good advice on the net or from expereinces you mite of had?

cheers


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Put females developing black eye spots, into spawning tanks one with a divider with small holes allowing fry to swim through protecting them from the mother. I had platies that bred without me knowing but the amount of foliage saved most of them.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

what do you mean black eye spots?


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

When females are pregenant the females when close to giving birth the babies eyes show through as black spots.

Email this website for more help they help me at

www.tetra-fish.co.uk


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

breeding mollies is nothing difficult.

Basically, tank plus male and female mollie =babies

Once the female develops the black area near the tail fin, and starts getting on the rounder side, move her into the dividing tank and wait.

To be honest, it's not worth doing unless your only doing it for a little project. There's little (often no) money to be made breeding mollies unless you create a new colouration. Most fish shops get given so many they wont even offer any form of credit for the fish.

Personally i breed mollies just to have something to offer as a treat for my bigger stuff.


If you get bored breeding mollies, try looking into some other breedable fish:
Dwarf american cichlids
Corydoras
Barbs

If not some of the bigger American's can be a laugh to breed, but its often much more involved than the smaller stuff


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

so thats what the spots are... cheers guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2006)

hiya i see your from south wales? im swansea  
my mollies have been breeding like its out of fashion, in fact i have about 20 ready to go to homes, mine are always very nice dalmations, i actually have a smaller tank set up for them as keeping them in breeding traps often causes stunted growth and bent spines so a breeding trap is perfect for the mum whilst waiting for her to drop but ideally you will need a smaller tank ready set up or lots AND lots of foliage like java moss for them to hide in, but depending on what species the tank mates are, depends whether they will get eaten! mine have taken 6 weeks to grow big enough to go back into the main tank and they look tiny again lol


----------



## dwgp77 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,
Mollies and Guppys bread like rabbits.


----------



## starfreind (Oct 30, 2006)

:lol: i agree they do breed like mad lol,ive only just got mollies to go with my guppys last month and i have loads of fry,i found the best way is loads of foliage,java moss is a good one.

i dont like breeding tanks as it stresses the fish out too much.so i have a seperate small tank for fry.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

i used to try and seperate the females but always too late or too early, i had the best success when i planted up one side of the tank with real plants, looked in one morning and had 50-60 molly and guppy babies  managed to get a few in a net breeder (sits in the top of the tank name escapes me at the min) i never had to buy fish again right up til i moved house and gave the collection to my nan (tank been going 5 odd years and the only new fish other than the late generation mollies and guppies are some tetra my nan thought looked pretty  

Have also found hundreds of fry when cleaning out my filters! lol


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

A good plant that saves loads of fry if you can get it is Java Moss let it grow fairly long and it will save loads of fry.


----------



## fattifish (Feb 13, 2007)

*Help*

just bought dalmation molly.she's quite fat and i think she is pregnant so i put her in a breeding trap.Is this a good idea?:idea:


----------

